# Bach: The Art of Fugue



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Duo Stephanie & Saar
Bach: The Art of Fugue

Release Date 2017
Duration01:32:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording Date
Recording Location
Oktaven Audio, Mt. Vernon, NY


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

What are peoples favourite recording of Bach’s AoF, BWV 1080?

Personally, my reference is still Goebel’s 1984 recording with the MAK. The lack of a harpsichord and the pacing rules out Phantasm, and I hate solo keyboard accounts.

Any other recordings that Lil Ludi should consider?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite comes from Kenneth Gilbert on harpsichord.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> My favorite comes from Kenneth Gilbert on harpsichord.


I will check out, once I’ve listened again to Walcha’s rather incredible account on the organ…


----------

